# Tired of Flaky Dealers!



## Mr. Leafy (Jan 17, 2010)

Just wanted to say Hi to the Community and thanks for the web site. I have been a smoker for 25 years. I have always been a buyer never a grower. I have finally decided to start my own grow after dealing with usually very young, and VERY flaky dealers. I have just had it. I am so tired of dealing with morons. The bags are short, the weed is wet, and the potency is limp. 

I was diagnosed with Lupus SLE about 3 years ago. It's is a severe case and it has cost me my career and a lot personal freedom's. I am in the process of getting my medical card and I am starting my first grow. I will start a grow journal in the next few weeks. 

Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Man o' the green (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome. I hope you find all your answers here. There are a ton of opinions, I hope you find your own best way to do it. Growing can be such a satisfying hobby.


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 17, 2010)

Mr. Leafy said:


> Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated!


grow a pound or set the fuck down

this is the truth 
but sorry to here about the lupus, my OG has that, so i kinda know what you are going threw- deff. take your meds
re. to post a link to your grow so we can help​


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Jan 17, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> grow a pound or set the fuck down
> ​


LOL!!!

Oh I am dreamin it brother ...I am dreamin it!


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 17, 2010)

from what i have learned here you can do it ezly


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 17, 2010)

i only say a lb
because if your like me you dont want to be growing and buying like most on here 
even though this is your first grow - go big or go home

do you plan on going cfl of hps


----------



## 2much (Jan 17, 2010)

wtg, grow yer own, it aint rocket science. patience, dedication and desire, thats all you need. welcome


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 17, 2010)

Mr. Leafy said:


> Just wanted to say Hi to the Community and thanks for the web site. I have been a smoker for 25 years. I have always been a buyer never a grower. I have finally decided to start my own grow after dealing with usually very young, and VERY flaky dealers. I have just had it. I am so tired of dealing with morons. The bags are short, the weed is wet, and the potency is limp.
> 
> I was diagnosed with Lupus SLE about 3 years ago. It's is a severe case and it has cost me my career and a lot personal freedom's. I am in the process of getting my medical card and I am starting my first grow. I will start a grow journal in the next few weeks.
> 
> Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated!


Welcome!

I am certain that if one were to do a survey on why growers got started in the hobby, scumbag dealers would be on or near the top of the list.

You have come to the right place. RIU is a great resource.

Once you get a grow or two under your belt you will wonder what took you so long to finally decide to grow your own. 

You'll do a lot of reading and researching, but before you plant that first seed memorize this mantra: 

*No tell. No smell. No sell.*

You're going Medical so the mantra may not apply explicitly to you, but it's good to keep in mind anyway.
*
Rule #1* is vital to learn early. *Tell no one.* This goes *double* for your dealers. Triple even. The *last* thing you want is a bunch of lowlifes knowing you grow.

Good luck and good growing.


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 17, 2010)

legal or not tell and show no one absalutly no one
but with your first grow this will be hard 
once you get that first impressive looking tree your gonna want to show some body trust
but you must fight it, this is the NO.1 reason people get raided, robbed, and hurt
even if you are legal


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the great advice!

I will start posting a Journal tonight or tomorrow. Yeah I tell no one, well 'cept the thousands here on the board....hehehe! I get what you all are saying. 

I have always wanted to grow, but I drove commercially for over 20 years and being gone all the time.......well I just couldn't grow'em in the truck. The whole FMCSR thing gets in the way! LOL!!! Funny thing is I drove 2 million accident free miles in a truck.......and I was stoned at the end of every day I drove. So the whole Pot thing when it comes to driving is a CROCK!!! 

As far as lighting goes right now I am using a fluorescent with grow lights. My wife has been an expert Salt Water Aquarium Hobbyist for 30 plus years. She got me some lights that she uses for growing corals and what not. I have know idea if this is a good idea. I have been reading the Forums a lot, looking to answer some of my own questions and I think I need to get some CFL's. I started 5 plants 7 days ago and they sprouted 2 days ago and they are going like a ..........well a WEED!

I am on kind of a tight budget so I will have to watch my wallet. Any suggestions welcome!

I promise not to show my girls to anyone that isn't on this forum! .......Pinky Swear!


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah get the cfls works fine
but you will need a lot of them to grow trees
but if you veg for like 2-3 wks, then flower you could keep the plant short , needing less cfls
the less you veg the shorter the plant 
you can even skip vegging all together by going 12/12 from seed
when i did this all my plants stayed under a foot- there are plenty of 12/12 from seed threads on here


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks TS I will look into that today. I thought I would see how they do. I was thinking of veg for 4 or 5 weeks. Then send to Flower. I have read though that Northern Lights has a long flowering stage like 15 weeks or so. I need to read up some more. Yesterday I was reading topics on this forum for over 8 hours. It's like using the results of thousands of mad scientist.....I love it!


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 18, 2010)

well everyone has there own methods
if you plan on vegging for a month your going to have monsters
the plant tends to grow 3 times it size, by the end of its life, from the time you start to flower -so a 1ft plant set to flower will be about 3ft by harvest


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 18, 2010)

man fuck dealers, i got bumped today and man i was pissed off.

but I thought no I'm not going to let scum ruin my day, I'm going to go onto university in September, they will still be the same useless pieces of shit, lying robbing scumbags.

im never buying weed again, i've got about 60 seeds, they are white black green and brown for some reason. i dont want to have to deal with dealers.

more like people who say they get you weed and run off with your money, just remember people drug dealers are as low as you can get dont trust them, they are useless, they dont work they have nothing to do in life apart from be dicks to everyone, so rse above it achieve something and you will be a million times better than them

and they can all rot and die, if i saw this twat get hit by a car id laugh and then rob the bitch right back.

grow weed, do it your own way, fuck people who dont care about cannabis culture or people.


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 18, 2010)

btw im not a bad guy lol, i have hate but only directed at those who deserve it.

weed for me is more than about getting high, its about relaxing with friends, sharing the moment with them, being tranquil and serene

i dont get high when its risky or when theres people around, i dont do it walking down the street, thats more out of habit.

i only do it when it suits me and when im comfortable with my surroundings and when im with good friends, preferably in a large open area, it makes me feel nature that may sound weird but weed does wonders for me,


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Jan 18, 2010)

I feel your pain Schecter! 

You ever notice when things are good dealers go flaky. Then when things are bad they are calling you trying to be your best friend and cut you a good deal.......I hate people like that. 

TS!

Great Advice Bud! I will start my Journal today and gets some pics up. I hear ya on the veg. I will be looking at them hard and post pics for advice at about 2 or 3 weeks. 3 to 4 ft would be perfect for my little set up!

Thanks again Bud!


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 18, 2010)

man i just wrote a lot and deleted it cos no one wants to hear me complain and angry,

basically i hardly ever buy weed, and whenever i did it was either good quality or discount.

i liked buying off people I knew, why didnt i i was so stupid im always going to buy off people I know or their close mates

not people i dont know, my mate said something very true to me in a text today

all dealers are cunts, thats why theyre dealers.

too fucking right!

anyway heres to cutting out these pricks altogether, i cant wait to grow in the woods soon, its going to be invaded by the great marijuana muahahahahaha


----------

